# ver Km/h y revoluciones en un PC



## Gonza8 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola Buenas, primero darles la enhorabuena por la cantidad de información que tienen en la pagina, la verdad que resulta de mucha utilidad. 

Mi duda es la siguiente yo tengo un pc montado en el coche y quisiera poder leer la velocidad y las revoluciones del vehiculo ya sea por el puerto paralelo o por el serie. Soy Programador asi que por la parte del software no tengo problema pero si con el circuito, si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria. 

 
Gracias


----------



## joga (Jul 17, 2007)

pues yo tengo un velocimetro que hice con un pic 16f628 y muestra  la lectura en display de 7 segmentos, y me sobraron pines libres en el micro solo seria que modifique el soft del micro para que envie los datos por un convertidor max232 al puerto com del pc y tu lo captures y lo visualices por ejemplo con visual.net  de hecho a mi me gustaria no solo hacer que se visualize la velocidad sino tambien la temperatura RPM gasolina etc, para esto se podria utilizar un pic mas grande como 16f877.

Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## Guillermo Perez (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo la misma inquietud que Gonza8, como se puede leer (sin soft/hard comprado) la data real del auto, digo esto como para distinguir la opcion de Joga que le agrego un PIC a su auto y lo lee desde alli. Saludos


----------



## mcwanza (May 6, 2009)

han utilizado lab view ? es una muy buena opcion y no es dificil de usar


----------



## harleytronics (May 6, 2009)

mcwanza,como es lo de las interfases de labview? tendras algun circuito para ver?
gonza8 lo de joga esta bueno y super economico,,,,saludos


----------



## alechivo (Jun 16, 2009)

Gonza podrias pasar el PCB o esquema de tu velocimetro... ? tengo ganas de armar uno para un 600 de pista.


----------

